# cat house



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmmmm...where is the kitty?
Mine like paper also....have you considered a crate?  Just saying...or at least removing all paper from room.


----------



## davepharos (Jan 20, 2008)

he ate the kitties. 

well, i've been leaving him out of the crate for about 2 1/2 years, and those are the only two things he's destroyed (besides a few random socks) so i don't really consider it an issue.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL Yep I would say busted!! I have come home to things like that a couple of times. I always wondered "what was she thinking???" However my two have the run of the house as they basically are good little girls.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh man, if Ranger had full access to books on his level, he'd be in Ranger-heaven. He wouldn't chew them (I think) but he'd carry them around all day and scatter them all over the house. How do I know? Because he does this with any novel or letter or magazine that he can reach...imagine something that was easy access!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

oh no 

my girl would do that in a second too if there were books, magazines,cardboard etc. within her reach while i was gone. what is it with paper that they like so much??!!!

i bet he had a fun time ripping everything to shreds haha an you too cleaning it all up :


----------

